# 9'' on a 2500?



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Im buying an 08 quad cab short bed ram 2500 diesel, is a nice foot plow to much for it?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

In my opinion I would not run any more than an 8'6 in plow. But I guess it depends on what brand plow and if it's poly or steel.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope is same front end as the 3500. But just make sure you get the Plow prep package they sit higher. Also dont ride around with on all the time ball joints are real pricey on these trucks. Below is my 3500 No Ballast in rear end with a 8ft X blade it wieghs 790# A regular 9ft Fisher weighs 745#.


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

its a straight blade boss steel


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well the heaviest 9ft they make is 832# The Super Duty XT. The regular Super Duty is 742#. If you get the Xt I would run about 500 pounds ballast. Does the truck have the plow prep package?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it... I am running an 8'6" V-plow on a 2003 2500 Diesel with no weight in the box. I would say your fine, maybe use some ballast weight if it doesn't have the plow package.


----------



## 2003ctd (Sep 4, 2007)

I've got a 9 footer on mine, truck barely squats... Holds it extremly well


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

just what i wanted to hear lol yeaa it has the plow prep


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a Western Pro Plus 9' with the Pro wings and it does just fine. I also have Timbrens ini the front as well. I was told and also when I tried to build my new truck on-line it would not give me an option for snow plow prep on the new diesel...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 9'2" Boss V-Plow on the front of my 2500. It sags about an inch. I only have the plow on when I plowing since it only takes 1 minute to put it on or take it off. No problems so far. I will be getting some Timbrens for next season though cause when I hit a big bump in the road, the front suspension will hit the bumpstops. If I had to do it over again I "might" get a slightly smaller plow, and increase its size with wings. I have just found the 9' to be too big a couple times (residential circle and u drives).


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Plower845;774146 said:


> Im buying an 08 quad cab short bed ram 2500 diesel, is a nice foot plow to much for it?


I'd say a 3/4ton could easily handle a 9 inch to a foot wide plow.


----------

